# Modificar fuente pc atx (para conseguir mas potencia)



## danirebollo (Ene 31, 2009)

Hola, queria alimentar decentemente mi ordenador y empece buscando como poner dos fuentes en un ordenador. No encontre nada sobre unirlas, simplemente el sistema "basico" de unir el cable de señal y ya esta (por ahi dicen que unir tambien la tierra, pero la tierra es la misma que la que sale luego en el conector a 220, por lo tanto si los dos conectores tienen tierra lo veo innecesario).

Sin embargo, lo que pretendia, y lo que pretendo es obtener una con mas potencia. Pensaba en poner en paralelo los conectores atx, pero no se puede por que la tension de cada fuente es distinta segun sus coponentes... y probablemente afecte a la regulacion o algo...

Entonces, lo que queda, y lo que pensaba es:
Al igual que para una fuente normal lo que hago es cambiar el transformador y los reguladores de potencia (y los zeners rectificadores puede que tambien), con una de ordenador que es lo que tengo que cambiar? La verdad, no entiendo bien el tema de los transformadores en las fuentes atx: 
·si yo para alimentar un amplificador de audio que de 170w tengo que dimensionar un toroidal suficientemente grande, de unos 9cm de radio... como puede ser que la linea de 5v (por ejemplo) de 100w con los minitransformadores que trae la fuente?

Bueno, pues a parte de esa pregunta, lo dicho: que componentes puedo modificar para obtener una fuente mas potente. Se me ocurre poner dos transformadores (ponerle otro de otra fuente) en paralelo, cambiar los reguladores de tension por unos mas potentes...


----------



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

esque los transformadores esos,no hacen exactamente la transformadorrmacion de 220 a 5v asi que por erso son asi,ademas trabajan con una frecuencia muy alta,no se cual,pero es asi,y por eso son mas pequeños,ademas son fuentes conmutadas,no convierten alterna acontinua con un transformador y diodos simplemente,tiene muchisssimas mas cosas.


----------



## danirebollo (Ene 31, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> esque los transformadores esos,no hacen exactamente la transformadorrmacion de 220 a 5v asi que por erso son asi,ademas trabajan con una frecuencia muy alta,no se cual,pero es asi,y por eso son mas pequeños,ademas son fuentes conmutadas,no convierten alterna acontinua con un transformador y diodos simplemente,tiene muchisssimas mas cosas.


vale, pero... yo lo que preguntaba era "que tienen?". Dime lo que tienen o algo... pero si me dices "tienen muuchas cosas" "los transformadores sirven para _otra_ cosa"... comprenderas que no me sea de mucha ayuda


----------



## lebru (Feb 1, 2009)

Es dificil explicar con pocas palabras el funcionamiento de una fuente conmutada, me temo que tendras que buscar información al respecto y estudiarla un poco.

Las fuentes conmutadas no funcionan igual que una fuente normal a base de trasformador rectificador y filtro.

No tengo una formacion suficiente como para explicarte bien lo de las fuentes conmutadas, lo que si he visto ha sido unir dos fuentes de ordenador para conseguir mas voltaje y tambien en un servidor vi que tenia dos fuentes conectadas para que si fallaba una siguiera funcionando con la otra.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 1, 2009)

si pudiera unirlas para que trabajaran juntas, seria lo que querria... incluso me podria poner tres que tengo por aqui... pero unirlas de verdad en paralelo, haciendo lo que sea necesario. Pero *no* lo que hacen de conectar unos dispositivos a una y otros a otra.

He mirado el tema de las fuentes conmutadas, y es interesante pero como dices: para estudiarlo con detenimiento, puesto que es extenso...
Pero aun asi lo que yo pregunto es mas sencillo, simplemente quiero saber que componentes limitan la potencia de la fuente. Mirando los esquemas supongo que el transformador y algunos transistores y diodos... *eso* es lo que pregunto: que componentes puedo cambiar por unos mas potentes o poner varios en paralelo.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 1, 2009)

Si no sabes como funcionan dudo que puedas intervenir en ellas...
Una solución practica es conectar dos o mas fuentes en paralelo.Creo que ya se hablo de ello en el foro.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 1, 2009)

aishhh
no deis respuestas que no aporten nada...
Pediria a esas personas que no pretenden ayudar y que sin embargo parece que las motiva torpedear que se callaran.

Para empezar, tu no sabes que se sobre ellas, ok? y que no sepa en profundidad no quiere decir que no sepa que funcionan con un transformador, que aunque necesite disipar menos potencia sigue siendo el componente principal junto con los transistores que en este caso funcionan en una especie (repito que no se en profundidad) de pwm, por lo tanto yo deduzco que poniendo en paralelo dos transformadores, dos transistores por cada voltage y dos diodos de salida por cada voltage se conseguiria obtener mas potencia.

Y sobre conectarlas en paralelo por si no te has enterado eso de lo que "tanto se habla en el foro" es dividir los dispositivos en dos fuentes. Y si hubieras leido atentamente habrias visto que no es lo que me interesa.
Vuelvo a decir que quien no sepa que no vierta comentarios dudosamente practicos, ni yo ni nadie se tendria que molestar en reorientar el tema del hilo por que alguien lo halla perdido o se halla perdido en si mismo.

por favor, si alguien puede responderme correctamente le agradeceria que lo hiciera...


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 1, 2009)

danirebollo dijo:
			
		

> Sin embargo, lo que pretendia, y lo que pretendo es obtener una con mas potencia. Pensaba en poner en paralelo los conectores atx, pero no se puede por que la tension de cada fuente es distinta segun sus coponentes... y probablemente afecte a la regulacion o algo...



las tensiones de las fuentes atx son las mismas sin inportar modelo, marca, potencia, etc. son universales.

si no te alcanza una fuente "normal" de 350 o 450W significa que tienes una pc con algo de "power", lo cual significa que has invertido un poco en ella, antes de hacer injertos y arriesgar tu inversion, te convendria invertir un poco mas y comprar una fuente corsair, antec o thermattake de 800w (reales) o mas si no es suficiente y ahi si vas a alimentar "decentemente" tu pc. 

saludos


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 1, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> las tensiones de las fuentes atx son las mismas sin inportar modelo, marca, potencia, etc. son universales.
> 
> saludos


perdona! no lo he dicho bien... los voltages de 3.3, 5 y 12 voltios son los mismos inicialmente, sin embargo dependiendo de los componentes instalados en el ordenador o de los componentes de la propia fuente (no se..) los voltages cambian. Lo puedes comprobar en la bios (si tiene la opcion de ver los voltages). Por eso no se bien si se podrian poner en paralelo... Y otra razon por la que no se si se podria poner en paralelo es que la fuente no es una pila, son un monton de componentes activos y si alguno esta realimentado, en su salida no solo esta su voltage sino tambien el voltage de la otra fuente... y no se como afectaria eso...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 1, 2009)

ESTUDIA FUENTES SMPS, ahi vas a ver porque no se puede. No son simplemente transformadores, ni se puede poner otro transformador en paralelo con el de la fuente.
Ademas con los precios facilmente podes comprar una de 500W


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 1, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ESTUDIA FUENTES SMPS, ahi vas a ver porque no se puede. No son simplemente transformadores, ni se puede poner otro transformador en paralelo con el de la fuente.
> Ademas con los precios facilmente podes comprar una de 500W


ok, voy a mirar
en cuanto a €€€; no me parecen a mi los precios muy competitivos... Para fuentes "marca blanca" si, pero de antec u otras asi un poco buenas, de 650/700/800w... te vas a los 200€ Y otro asunto es que el amperaje a 3.3 y 5v sigue siendo lo normal (25/30A...) y lo unico que crece son los 12v, que mas que aumentar la intensidad en cada uno, lo que hacen es añadir mas railes independientes.


----------



## lebru (Feb 2, 2009)

Echale un vistazo a este documento, a ver si te sirve.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/5418706/CONVERT-ATX


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

gracias!
solo me ha dado tiempo a mirarlo por encima, pero tiene buena pinta... ahora me pongo y lo leo todo.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

ya lo he leido, y tambien he leido otros articulos...
segun lo que he visto, 
-el unico impedimento para hacer series individualmente para cada tension en una fuente es que la tierra es comun, entonces si por ejemplo yo quiero utilizar en serie los 5v para obtener x, no podre utilizar nada mas (ningun otro voltage en la fuente puesto que en tierra le estoy metiendo otro voltage... (imaginen por ejemplo, a lo grande... si yo pongo los 5v en paralelo, y los 12... 12+ de la otra fuente vienen a la tierra, y 5+ tambien!...) por lo tando si pueden utilizar la fuente en serie siempre que no sea para diferentes voltages. Otra solucion seria buscar el punto en que se unen las tierras e ir individualizandolas (cortando pistas).
-En paralelo no estoy seguro de si funciona bien o no, PERO hay que poner diodos en la salida de cada voltage para que al unirlo con la otra fuente no entre corriente (que es lo que he visto: que a uno le explotaron los condensadores por que por la salida le entro mas voltage...).

asi que sigo sin saber si puedo unirlas en paralelo.


----------



## lebru (Feb 4, 2009)

Solo como orientacion, en mis paseos por la red, en algun momento he leido algo al respecto de poner en paralelo, pero como no recuerdo bien podria equivocarme, pero creo recordar que si se puede, pero no de cualquier forma, insisto en que recuerdo vagamente, entre unas fuentes y otras ha diferencias de voltaje por lo que para unirlas en paralelo habia que conectar una resistencia a cada salida antes de unirlas.
Quiero insistir en que recuerdo vagamente que era algo si, te lo digo solo como orientacion, pero busca pas información al respecto para estar seguro.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 4, 2009)

he buscado... y no he encontrado. 
Lo mas cercano que he visto es que para unir fuentes conmutadas hay que hacerlo "sharing load", pero no se con que...
en cuanto a unirlas a pelo con una resistencia no se podria, o si, pero teniendo una resistencia que disipara 200watt y en cualquier caso seria resistencia: le estariamos quitando potencia.
He visto algo de unirlas con un diodo para que las cargas no pasen de una fuente a otra, y la verdad es que tiene sentido... pero en este caso igualmente los voltajes podrian no ser exactamente iguales en cada momento. Y a parte habria que encontrar tambien diodos de 200w, que no es tan complicado, pero tambien habria que hacerlo...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 5, 2009)

Colocarlas en paralelo es algo arriesgado, si quieres mas potencia te recomendaria que trabajaras en la electronica interna de la fuente, como por ejemplo, cambiar los rectificadores (primario y secundario), aumentar el filtrado primario y en caso extremo cambiar el transformador o reembobinar el existente, por fortuna algunas fuentes de PC traen orificios de mas para hacer cambios, o si quieres mas voltaje colocarlas en serie pero no puedes usar las otras salidas, por lo menos para alimentar otras etapas del mismo circuito, ya que no es el mismo punto de referencia.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 5, 2009)

Poner en paralelo, todos hablan de eso, no se puede poner una fuente en paralelo sea de pc o de lo que sea! hagan la ley de superpocicion! O volt a la salida! Para aumentar la potencia de una fuente tenes q cambiar todo, es combeniente comprar una nueva, Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 5, 2009)

"..teniendo una resistencia que disipara 200ohm"
La unidad de medida de potencia (o disipacion) es el WATT ! ohm es unidad de medida de resistencia!

"..pero en este caso igualmente los voltajes podrian no ser exactamente iguales en cada momento"
Esa justamente es la idea de los diodos, que la carga sea alimentada por la que està tirando mas tension, hasta que se equilibren las dos en una tension.

"..Y a parte habria que encontrar tambien diodos de 200w, que no es tan complicado"
No tan complicado como entender las unidades... No necesitas un DIODO de 200 WATTS...
Necesitas uno por cada salida de X AMPERIOS! (en la x reemplaza por la corriente maxima de cada salida de tus fuentes, està indicado todo en la etiqueta).

Y esto realmente es un concepto equivocado:
"Poner en paralelo, todos hablan de eso, no se puede poner una fuente en paralelo sea de pc o de lo que sea!"

Estudia un poco mas,
Acaso no se ponen transformadores en paralelo?
No se ponen pilas-baterias en paralelo? SI, para aumentar la corriente diponible...por ejemplo si pones dos baterias de auto de 60A/H tenes 120A/H...

En las de pc cambia un poco la cosa porque son fuentes conmutadas y poseen un lazo de realimentacion, etc...

No te ofendas pero es algo de electricidad basica y me llamò la atenciòn que lo hallas dicho con tanta seguridad y entusiasmo.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 6, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "..teniendo una resistencia que disipara 200ohm"
> La unidad de medida de potencia (o disipacion) es el WATT ! ohm es unidad de medida de resistencia!
> 
> "..pero en este caso igualmente los voltajes podrian no ser exactamente iguales en cada momento"
> ...


perdona pero... me da la impresion de que tu no sabes demasiado...
Lo primero de los ohmios esta claro que es un error, y ya esta corregido, y aun asi en vez de centrarte en el dato me has escrito una linea rectificandome, como si te hubiera hablado de 200pepinos u otra "unidad"... 
Lo de los diodos no es verdad en este caso, y si necesitaria un diodo de 200watios: 12v x 25A=300, asi que creo que deberias aprender tu unidades... si te digo que 200w es por que eso es lo que londa el consumo de 5v y de cada rail de 12. Y no me apetece poner 25A para 12, 30A para 5...
Y lo de los diodos es lo que menos me preocupa, por que a demas podria poner varios en paralelo, pero es que NO se puede (sin perder propiedades de la fuente de alimentacion).
Y en cuanto a poner fuentes de alimentacion y "cosas" en paralelo, NO no se puede (sin perder las propiedades de la fuente de alimentacion... yo no quiero alimentar una lampara, quiero alimentar un ordenador, y todos los instrumentos de regulacion se anulan, por que se regula una a una cada fuente (si es que no interfieren) pero no puedes regular la salida final). Las pilas y baterias no tienen componentes activos que tengan un limite de entrada.
Y que dices de lazo de realimentacion etc... acaso sabes mas?
Todo lo que has dicho te lo podia decir un niño de10 años, para decir eso si que no hace falta conocimiento. Para ayudar SI que hace falta conocimiento.
Podrias hablarme de como modificar las fuentes conmutadas para unirlas en paralelo (que se puede, solo que yo no se como. Y no es cable a cable, es repartiendo cargas entre los reguladores...). O podrias haberme dicho que componentes puedo cambiar, o segun tu experiencia que es lo mas infravalorado en una fuente comun, y que por lo tanto se podria cambiar para obtener mejor rendimiento...
Y las fuentes conmutadas no son electricidad basica. Las pilas si, pero una fuente conmutada no es una pila.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2009)

Tanto te enojas porque te corrijo algunos "detalles"? ESTAMOS EN DEMOCRACIA.
Asiq no llevan pilas adentro las fuentes de pc? Eso no lo sabia!

*Y que dices de lazo de realimentacion etc... acaso sabes mas?
SI! y vos reaccionas de mala manera porq te hago correcciones que son obvias.


*Y en cuanto a poner fuentes de alimentacion y "cosas" en paralelo, NO no se puede.
Y dale! segui con ese concepto equivocado
Aca tenes un ejemplo con transformadores trifasicos y de gran potencia: http://jaimevp.tripod.com/Electricidad/Paralelo02.HTM

Yo eso lo estudie en la secundaria hace mucho... y te recomendaria que hagas lo mismo: ESTUDIAR y aceptar las criticas de los demas.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 6, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Tanto te enojas porque te corrijo algunos "detalles"? ESTAMOS EN DEMOCRACIA.
> Asiq no llevan pilas adentro las fuentes de pc? Eso no lo sabia!
> 
> *Y que dices de lazo de realimentacion etc... acaso sabes mas?
> ...


No se si es que no sabes leer... por que te lo he dicho antes... 
Una cosa es criticar lo que te de la gana aportando algo, y otra criticar sin aportar.
Y, preterito intelectual, precisamente estar en democracia es poder criticar de todas las formas posibles concernientes en la ley. Y yo creo que no me he salido de la ley, por lo tanto todo lo que diga o deje de decir es libertad de expresion. O a caso te he censurado? o pretendes censurarme tu a mi? quizas deberias estudiar tu, pero estudiar todo. Y aprendes a comportarte.
"se mas, se mas" claro, por que lo digas va a ser verdad? sabes  mas y sin embargo no eres capaz de aportar nada salvo lo obvio (tu mismo lo has dicho)... deberias replantearte tu situacion...
Y tu que tanto sabes, no te has dado cuenta todabia que esto no son fuentes lineales, y que las fuentes lineales no son como las conmutadas... que hay componentes activos! que una fuente conmutada no es transformadorrmacion-rectificacion-filtrado!
y un transformador ¡no! es una fuente de alimentacion !

*si no sabes nada ni puedes aportar nada y te dedicas a buscar con google algo que parezca que te da la razon pero que no sabes que no por que no tienes conocimientos, es mejor que te calles*


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2009)

ESO DE LOS TRANSFORMADORES ES PARA QUE VEAS QUE SI SE PUEDEN PONER "COSAS"  EN PARALELO, A MODO DE EJEMPLO.

YA SE COMO FUNCIONAN LAS FUENTES SMPS (CONOCIAS ESE NOMBRE?JAJA) O CONMUTADAS... SE DISEÑARLAS POR EL TEMA QUE ME GUSTAN LOS AMPLIFICADORES DIY (DO IT YOURSELF, HAGALO USTED MISMO...POR SI NO SABES INGLES)... Y COMO COMPRENDO EL FUNCIONAMIENTO TAMBIEN CONOZCO LA METODOLOGIA DE REPARACION.ASI Q CUANDO QUEMES TUS FUENTES MANDAMELAS POR CORREO Y TE LAS ARREGLO SIN COSTO. SALUDOS.
PD: PONE COSAS EN PARALELO.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 6, 2009)

ESO DE LOS TRANSFORMADORES ES PARA QUE VEAS QUE SI SE PUEDEN PONER "COSAS"  EN PARALELO, A MODO DE EJEMPLO.

YA SE COMO FUNCIONAN LAS FUENTES SMPS (CONOCIAS ESE NOMBRE?JAJA) O CONMUTADAS... SE DISEÑARLAS POR EL TEMA QUE ME GUSTAN LOS AMPLIFICADORES DIY (DO IT YOURSELF, HAGALO USTED MISMO...POR SI NO SABES INGLES)... Y COMO COMPRENDO EL FUNCIONAMIENTO TAMBIEN CONOZCO LA METODOLOGIA DE REPARACION.ASI Q CUANDO QUEMES TUS FUENTES MANDAMELAS POR CORREO Y TE LAS ARREGLO SIN COSTO. SALUDOS.
PD: PONE COSAS EN PARALELO.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 6, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> ESO DE LOS TRANSFORMADORES ES PARA QUE VEAS QUE SI SE PUEDEN PONER "COSAS"  EN PARALELO, A MODO DE EJEMPLO.
> 
> YA SE COMO FUNCIONAN LAS FUENTES SMPS (CONOCIAS ESE NOMBRE?JAJA) O CONMUTADAS... SE DISEÑARLAS POR EL TEMA QUE ME GUSTAN LOS AMPLIFICADORES DIY (DO IT YOURSELF, HAGALO USTED MISMO...POR SI NO SABES INGLES)... Y COMO COMPRENDO EL FUNCIONAMIENTO TAMBIEN CONOZCO LA METODOLOGIA DE REPARACION.ASI Q CUANDO QUEMES TUS FUENTES MANDAMELAS POR CORREO Y TE LAS ARREGLO SIN COSTO. SALUDOS.
> PD: PONE COSAS EN PARALELO.


bueno... a demas de infringir algunas normas del foro, como escribir en mayusculas y duplicar los posts, te dire lo mismo de antes: no has dicho nada. Sigues diciendo que "sabes" y las pruebas que me das ahora son que sabes decir "smps" y "diy". Pes esas siglas a demas de que lo sabe todo el mundo por que solo son sus siglas en ingles (que por cierto de smps es Switched Mode Power Supply, que no eres intelectual, que en ingles conmutado es switch, no hay que saber tanto para saber eso). "Metodologia", que me estas contando?que  dificultad tiene una fuente lineal de amplificador? (que te recuerdo que son lineales y no conmutadas por que las lineales tienen un ruido infinitesimo en comparacion).
No tengo que estar respondiendote por que te mole formar gresca, si quieres vas a la calle y formas una banda y os zurrais, pero no pases por un foro solo para ensalzar tu ego. Si no sabes callate, y si sabes dilo. Eso era lo unico que te habia dicho.


----------

